
Develop iPhone, iPad, Android And BlackBerry Apps With Just A Browser - brolewis
http://www.informationweek.com/news/development/mobility/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=224701549
======
trun
fyi the url in the article is wrong. should be <http://www.yapperapps.com/>

